# Letter of consent for relocation



## bobcat2000 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi everyone!

My wife and I, both French citizen, moved in California from Paris almost 10 years ago. We had 2 kids (French citizens) then, and had a third one in California (dual citizen).

We are contemplating to get the US citizenship for us (parents) now. My wife is however concerned that, in the event of a divorce, the US citizenship may complicate things. 

We have an informal agreement that in the event of a divorce, I would consent to my wife moving back to France (and I would also move in all likelihood to stay close to our kids), as the cost of living is too high in the US for divorced parents.

Now, how could I put that in a formal agreement? Is there some kind of template document? What type of document do I need to sign (letter of consent signed by me only? full agreement signed by both parents?).

Ideally, it would be something short and simple that doesn't go into the details of joint custody/sole custody or visitation rights... as we are not divorced! But things could go south, and I'd like to provide the comfort that if things turn bad between my wife and I, there will not be a restriction of moving back to our home country.

Thank you very much for your help here!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

That's one area where taking US citizenship or not won't really change anything for you. The key concern with one parent taking kids out of the country is the issue of parental "kidnapping." You could draw up an informal agreement between yourselves, but regardless of how custody would be decided in the event of a divorce, both parents generally need to sign for a child's passport and it would be at that time that you would need to indicate that you are aware of, and in agreement with, the children moving back to France. 

What WILL change if you take US nationality will be your obligation to file US income taxes. Even if you both go back to France, you will be expected to continue to file taxes and FBARs (annual report of foreign accounts) forever more. (Unless the law is changed sometime in the future.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

That is a decision you cannot prefab. You can agree to the move to France in court.


----------

